# thcgod's Outdoor GREAT WHITE SHARK pictures



## thcgod (Oct 9, 2008)

Well only 2 weeks from harvest me and my friend are going nuts here.. first attempt at outdoor, I think it's dank.

This plant is from GreenHouse Seeds (FEM)

Awards: 1st prize Bio HTCC 1997. 1st prize HIGHLIFE 2005.
Genetics: Super Skunk, Brazilian and South Indian.
Effect: very strong body effect, stoned and long lasting.
Flowering indoor: most growers harvest after 65 days. A week longer will give extra resin and a special sweet taste.
Yield 500 to 800 gr/sqm.
Flowering outdoor: ready around end of September in the Northern hemisphere; around end of April in the Southern.
Yield up to 1000 gr/plant.

*THC: 14% CBD: 1.7% CBN: 0.8%*


----------



## 3patas (Oct 9, 2008)

looking pretty nice enjoy your work and good luck  :hubba:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice trichs!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks incredible. You should enter it into the bud pic of the month contest.


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

yo THCGOD awesome looking bud


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

thcgod how is the smell of that bad boy


----------



## thcgod (Oct 9, 2008)

smells great, very very sweet like a candy thats 'tinted' with a wood/chocolate flavor (very little chocolate like) hard to explain of course.... but if you just touch NEAR one of the buds it 'stains' your finger with a SKUNKY smell that is just ridiculous. but it is so sweet smelling... sweet/skunk


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

can u smell it if ur growing low key


----------



## thcgod (Oct 9, 2008)

well this is outdoor, you can't really smell it unless you are 5 feet away, it dissipates fast.... but indoor i'm sure it will reek you will need a carbon filter etc..


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah i could imagine that skunk*EDIT* reeks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2008)

*She's a thing of beauty with all her frosty crystals. :hubba: *


----------



## andy52 (Oct 10, 2008)

drooling here,looks beautiful.good job


----------



## thcgod (Oct 23, 2008)

hi 420chan!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah man, you should put that in a contest brother

keep it up man

Peace,
Smoke Weed


----------



## mike1245 (Dec 4, 2008)

damn dude, i got to agree, i'd vote for that.
you just made me THAT much more excited about growing gws.
enjoy!


----------

